# LAPD North Hollywood OIS Q5 attempt by police



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Its a good shoot, the guy lived (so far) they probably should have hit him with 40 first. 






Los Angeles, California — On April 23rd, 2021 around 2:25 a.m., LAPD North Hollywood Division officers responded to a radio call of an Assault with a Deadly Weapon suspect armed with a knife at an apartment complex in the 5200 block of Whitsett Avenue. When the officers arrived, they encountered an adult man in the open-air walkway of the complex. He was holding the handle of a knife that appeared to be stuck in his neck. He told the officers he was suicidal and threatened to push the knife further into his neck. While officers continued to talk to the man, additional officers were requested, and an ambulance was requested to their location to be ready to treat him. Officers continued to ask the man to release his grip on the handle of the knife, so he could receive medical treatment. After continued unsuccessful efforts to have the man release his grip on the knife handle, a TASER was used. The man charged in the direction of the officers with a knife and a 40mm less lethal round was discharged and an OIS occurred. The man was struck by gunfire and fell to the ground. He was transported to a local hospital where he received medical treatment and is expected to survive. No additional community members or officers were injured during the incident. Two large bloody kitchen knives were recovered and booked as evidence.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

You're right Rodney, they should have used the 40 sooner. Also, the officer in the background should have moved much sooner since he's in a crossfire. Both issues were addressed with them after this incident.


----------

